# Nikon D3300 RAW + JPEG



## JBRoss (Apr 17, 2016)

With the price of the D3300 so competitive, I am thinking about purchasing one with the kit lens. I generally shoot in RAW, but I have read so many good things about the D3300's JPEG mode, that I would like to try RAW + JPEG.

My question is: Other than perhaps taking more time to write to the card and getting less shots per card, are there any other downsides to shooting RAW + JPEG? Will the RAW quality be the same as if I shot in RAW only and will the rendered JPEG be the same as if I shot in JPEG only?

This will be my first Nikon camera and I am interested in learning more about Nikons in general and the D3300 specifically.

Thanks to all those who take time to reply or consider my question!

Regards,

J. Ross


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 17, 2016)

If you shoot raw + JPEG you'll want to bias your exposure settings and the camera picture controls to favor the JPEG. The goal in that case would be a best possible JPEG out of the camera. The raw files you would get in this case will be very serviceable and for all but the most demanding applications just fine. However, if you really wanted to capture the best possible raw file then your exposure settings should favor the raw file. You'd initially think they're the same: Best possible exposure for a JPEG and best possible exposure for a raw file. They're not. The best possible exposure for the JPEG typically delivers a slightly underexposed raw file while the best possible exposure for the raw file typically delivers an overexposed JPEG with clipped highlights.

If you want both the appropriate compromise is to get the best possible JPEG with the pretty good raw file.

Joe


----------



## JBRoss (Apr 27, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> If you shoot raw + JPEG you'll want to bias your exposure settings and the camera picture controls to favor the JPEG. The goal in that case would be a best possible JPEG out of the camera. The raw files you would get in this case will be very serviceable and for all but the most demanding applications just fine. However, if you really wanted to capture the best possible raw file then your exposure settings should favor the raw file. You'd initially think they're the same: Best possible exposure for a JPEG and best possible exposure for a raw file. They're not. The best possible exposure for the JPEG typically delivers a slightly underexposed raw file while the best possible exposure for the raw file typically delivers an overexposed JPEG with clipped highlights.
> 
> If you want both the appropriate compromise is to get the best possible JPEG with the pretty good raw file.
> 
> Joe



Thank you for your timely response. I just received my Nikon D3300. Is there a way that you know of to find out what version of firmware the camera has? I suppose I will need to install a couple of upgrades, but I am not sure.

Thanks again for your time and consideration.

Regards,

Jeff Ross


----------



## wfooshee (Apr 27, 2016)

Well, according to the user's guide (hint,) it's on the Setup menu.


----------



## JBRoss (Apr 27, 2016)

wfooshee said:


> Well, according to the user's guide (hint,) it's on the Setup menu.


And so it is; Sorry!  I worked my way through most of those settings, but didn't see it there. Thanks for the (hint) answer! - J. Ross


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Apr 27, 2016)

I shoot all RAW all the time on my D3300 and convert later when needed. With the price of memory cards these days you can really do what you like at little cost. A 32GB card which will get you about 1300 shots on the D3300 can be had for 15$ from B&H. If you are worried about space just buy another card. I have never shot the RAW+JPEG mode but ill give it a try and see what I think. I don't really see an explicit reason to have a copy of the image on the card in a lower format aside from maybe the case where some of the memory blocks go bad but if its written sequentially a toasted block may kill both images.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 28, 2016)

The downsides to shooting raw and jpegs is what you have mentioned. Slower write times, using more space and the buffer will fill faster.

The up side is if you set up correctly you'll have a straight out of camera picture that requires no editing, you'll have a raw file for those that do. You can select to shoot in black and white, so you can see how your images look in b and w, but can still get a colour raw later if required. I like the raw and jpeg option


----------



## Watchful (Apr 28, 2016)

Jpg is nice to send straight to a printer or email to someone if someone needs a shot right away ie. insurance, surveillance, forensics, real estate, mechanical diagnosis and other uses.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 28, 2016)

My D5500 buffer fills quickly and slows WAY down when shooting in burst mode, when shooting raw (with or without jpg).


----------

